# Aluminum Espresso Machine Water Boiler



## yulmarn (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum. I was about to buy the Gaggia Classic Espresso machine until I found out that the water boiler was made from aluminium. I'm very health conscious with what I eat, drink and use to cook in etc and I don't like using aluminum for health reasons due to the toxicity it can leach. Even a small dose over a long period of time can be dangerous.

So, my question is, does anybody know if there are any safeguards put in place for aluminum boilers on this machine? If not, could anybody recommend a good quality espresso machine for the house with a stainless steel boiler or similar safe metal? I'd like it to be of a good quality build and deliver quality espresso. I will probably use it once to twice a day for a maximum of 2 epsresso's at a time. It also needs to have a good look (I didn't like the red Gaggia Colour) to sit on the kitchen worktop. My budget is around the £300 mark, although I'm willing to wait a little while longer to save more money if a better machine is out there with a slightly higher price tag.

I've been using a Nespresso machine for the last 2 years but now want to take my espresso addiction to the next level!

Thanks in advance for any help you can give guys. much appreciated.

Andy


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Have a look at the rancilio silvia it has a brass boiler, you;ll find a good used one for £300 however you will need a grinder what's your grinder budget?


----------



## yulmarn (Oct 8, 2013)

Cheers, I'll check that out! Do they have a good build and longevity if I go for second hand?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

rancilios are really good quality machines, but remember you will need to fator in a good grinder at the same time or you just wont get much from it..


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Very good rep and parts available, don't forget you will need a decent grinder.


----------



## yulmarn (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. I've got a grinder but will upgrade that once I've bought an Espresso machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

yulmarn said:


> Thanks guys. I've got a grinder but will upgrade that once I've bought an Espresso machine.


What you got yulman?


----------



## yulmarn (Oct 8, 2013)

If you mean what machine have I got at the moment, it's a Nespresso Citiz capsule machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

yulmarn said:


> If you mean what machine have I got at the moment, it's a Nespresso Citiz capsule machine.


Hi sorry thought you said you had a grinder , was asking about that


----------



## yulmarn (Oct 8, 2013)

Ye sorry, I did. It's just a cheap 35 quid deLonghi I use for a french press


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You'll struggle to get decent espresso from your grinder with the Silvia. You may want to factor in a grinder upgrade to save disappointment.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

yulmarn said:


> Ye sorry, I did. It's just a cheap 35 quid deLonghi I use for a french press


As Daren says that will not go fine enough for espresso, you'll need a grinder that can, otherwise be prepared for very quick and not so great tasting shots.


----------



## yulmarn (Oct 8, 2013)

So I've done a little more research. Now it's been a long time since I've done a science class, but is my understanding below correct?

The actual "brew" water passes through a heat exchanger that runs through the hot water in the boiler which is made from aluminium - I'm presuming the boiler has electrodes in it that heats up to make the boiler hot? If this is correct, then the water in the heat exchanger (which is the "brew" water") never comes into contact with the hot water in the boiler? If this is true, then it takes away the worry of an aluminium boiler leaching toxins into the water.

Therefore, the final question is what metal is used for the heat exchanger? I presume it's copper but I know heat exchangers can also be made off aluminium as well as other metals. I can't find the info on what the Gaggia Classic's heat exchanger is made from. This should solve my problem.

Any techy's out there that can verify any of this? I know this has gone a bit in depth and may sound a bit boring, but it's important for me to understand this. Here's a site that explains HX:

http://www.home-barista.com/hx-love.html

Thanks for your help and patience folks!


----------



## yulmarn (Oct 8, 2013)

I will save for a quality grinder, for sure.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Silvia is not a heat exchanger model. It has a single brass boiler that provides the brew water and steam. To my knowledge there is no aluminium.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

yulmarn said:


> So I've done a little more research. Now it's been a long time since I've done a science class, but is my understanding below correct?
> 
> The actual "brew" water passes through a heat exchanger that runs through the hot water in the boiler which is made from aluminium - I'm presuming the boiler has electrodes in it that heats up to make the boiler hot? If this is correct, then the water in the heat exchanger (which is the "brew" water") never comes into contact with the hot water in the boiler? If this is true, then it takes away the worry of an aluminium boiler leaching toxins into the water.
> 
> ...


I dont think that is correct the water fills the boiler which is heated and then that water is sent to the coffee (in a classic at least) or to the steam wand via the 3 way valve.






http://www.coffeyshopespresso.com/blogs/espresso-machine-comparisons-reviews/8077095-gaggia-classic-vs-rancilio-silvia


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Taken from the home Barista website >

This type of espresso machine has two temperature settings controlled by a pushbutton. When released, the brew thermostat controls the boiler temperature. When pressed in, the steam thermostat controls the boiler temperature. Since the boiler serves both purposes of brewing and steaming, you must wait while it transitions from brew to steam temperature.

The Silvia works the same way as the Classic. Single boiler.

You will pay considerably more for a heat exchanger machine.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ergo, the water for the espresso definitely comes into contact with the aluminium boiler on the gaggia classic. A heat exchanger machine is a) much more expensive and b) have copper or stainless steel boilers, with a copper thermosyphon.


----------



## yulmarn (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for your responses guys. Much appreciated. What a learning experience!

I actually phoned Gaggia UK today and asked to speak with an engineer. He said that the aluminium boiler on the classic is annodised. To my understanding from learning about cookware in the past, annodising prevents any leaching of the metal that has been annodised.

I'm going to double check that, but if it's correct, then the Gaggia Classic will be winging it's way to me in the very near future!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

As far I'm aware, nobody has died from Aluminium poisoning from a Gaggia Classic machine........they usually keel over from caffeine poisoning !!


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

When I opened the boiler on my gaggia evolution, I was amazed by the degredation of the inside. I'm pretty sure that I must have ingested aluminium along the way somewhere. Mine looked pretty much like the ones in these posts before I cleaned it out

http://coffeesnobs.com.au/brewing-equipment-midrange-500-1500/27814-opened-gaggia-boiler-how-deal-corrosion-incl-photos.html

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/coffee/general/223376?Page=3


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

The heavy corrosion on my Gaggia boiler is the main reason I upgraded to a Silvia.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I love my Classic but the aluminium is the reason I want to change it. Been looking at the Silvia also but it seems I may be heading the way of the lever!

Gaggia Achille seems to be cheaper than a Silvia on the 2nd hand market and can pull potentially 'better' espressos?

Any comments guys as another alternative to look into?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Where are you finding these Gaggia Achille machines? I would really like one but never seem to be able to find any , other than the one that went on ebay recently for £376


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mine might be up for sale soon charlie


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The one before the £376 one went for £144! Proper steal. I wasn't looking for one then.

The last one didn't sell, closing the auction with no bids at £250. I had a hammersnipe set for that one but forgot I had changed my password so missed the sale completely (seller wouldn't sell to me for the £250 and instead relisted).

Currently that one is still up and there's another also at £250. I'd get one, but now am considering starting a small business where I would need a commercial one group (if anyone has one please let me know!).


----------

